# Die 'Neuen' Dialer ...   sind gesichtet :(



## INSANE (26 Dezember 2003)

Hi !!

Was meint Ihr dazu:  :gruebel: 


Auf jeden Fall sind die Jungs sehr schnell  :schuettel: 


btw: Kleiner Zwischenbericht von meinem Firstway-Fall:
Seit der zweiten *letzten * außergerichtlichen Mahnung vor einem Monat ist Funktstille   --> Schade  :bigcry: 

So long

Insane


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Dezember 2003)

> Fehlt da nicht die Preisangabe


Nicht nur das, da will man auch alle drei Bestätigungen mit einem einzigen O.K. quittieren lassen. Das wird vor der RegTP so wohl kaum Gnade™ finden.

MfG
L.


----------



## Silenter (26 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

noch nachträglich frohe Weihnachten an alle ...

zum Thema: wenigstens funktioniert der "Abbrechen"-Button so wie er soll ...


Viele Grüße

Silvio


----------



## Fidul (26 Dezember 2003)

Schon mal ins whois der bewußten Seite geschaut? Jetzt weiß ich auch, wofür das "U." im Impressum steht. Oh du heilige...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2003)

Silenter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> noch nachträglich frohe Weihnachten an alle ...
> 
> ...



Und den hat ja fast keiner.

Gruß P3

Preis habe ich aber gefunden. Im Dialer (Zustimmungsfenster 2)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2003)

INSANE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !!
> 
> Was meint Ihr dazu:  :gruebel:
> 
> ...



Das kann man ändern. 

Mario


----------



## sascha (26 Dezember 2003)

> Das kann man ändern



Oh ja, wir wollen ein neues verbraucherfreundliches Urteil - auch, wenns nach 30 gleichlautenden Urteilen fast schon langweilig wird...


----------



## [email protected] (26 Dezember 2003)

Das ist nur das Bestätigungsfenster für den Dialer-Download.
Auf dem Dialer selber ist der Preis natürlich angegeben.

Sorry, erst schauen dann meckern. Oder lasst es am besten gleich bleiben.
Ihr müsst es wohl oder übel einsehen: Es gibt keine (legalen) Abzocker mehr.

-> OK eingeben
-> Download bestätigen
-> Deutliche Preisangbe
-> Nochmals OK eingeben
-> Verbindungsfenster mit Abbruch-Button

De facto gibt es keinen so vernebelten Menschen, der sich nun immernoch versehentlich einwählt.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Dezember 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ....  Oder lasst es am besten gleich bleiben. ....



*Gute Idee*


----------



## Dino (26 Dezember 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine (legalen) Abzocker mehr.



Solange bis zur letzten Instanz kein Wort über entstehende Kosten verloren und teilweise sogar ganz bewusst ein anderer Eindruck erweckt wird, sind und bleiben es in meinen Augen hinterhältige Abzocker und Wegelagerer, die nur darauf lauern, dass sich jemand vertut! Und nichts anderes - Punkt!


----------



## johinos (27 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe sehr man haut euch euren Regulierungswahn eines Tages selber um die Ohren .. dann wenn es um Musik, Downloads, Urheberrechte und vieles mehr geht.
> 
> Immer schön staatlich regulieren   ....


 Wer ruft denn nach dem Staat und versucht, mit dessen Gerichten Geld einzutreiben für Nicht-Leistung, die garnicht gewollt und nicht geliefert wurde?


----------



## sascha (27 Dezember 2003)

> Wer ruft denn nach dem Staat und versucht, mit dessen Gerichten Geld einzutreiben für Nicht-Leistung, die garnicht gewollt und nicht geliefert wurde?



So ist es. Die meisten Gerichtsprozesse in Sachen Dialer werden ja wohl immer noch von den Anbietern und deren Netzbetreibern/Inkassofirmen angestrengt - nicht von Usern. Und wenns drum geht, der Konkurrenz eins auszuwischen, ist die Abmahnung ja wohl auch in der Branche ein beliebtes Mittel. Also, wer schreit denn immer nach Staat und Justiz?


----------



## Counselor (27 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wehe .. wehe , wenn ich auf das Ende sehe ...


Die Endzeitstimmung in deinem Gewerbe scheint ja schon apokalyptische Ausmaße angenommen zu haben.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe sehr man haut euch euren Regulierungswahn eines Tages selber um die Ohren .. dann wenn es um Musik, Downloads, Urheberrechte und vieles mehr geht.


Gute Musik kann man im Internet frei von Urheberrechten günstig für 99 ct pro Titel beziehen. Überteuerte Dialerseiten , wo fraglich ist, ob die Titel legal hochgeladen wurden, braucht man dafür nicht.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Immer schön staatlich regulieren   ....   Dann will ich mal sehen wer hier zuerst schreit.


Es passt dir nicht, dass der Staat seiner Pflicht nachkommt, seine Bürger vor euerem unverschämten Griff in die Geldbörse zu schützen? - Dein Problem. 

Counselor


----------



## dotshead (27 Dezember 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Musik kann man im Internet frei von Urheberrechten günstig für 99 ct pro Titel beziehen. Überteuerte Dialerseiten , wo fraglich ist, ob die Titel legal hochgeladen wurden, braucht man dafür nicht.
> 
> Counselor



Geil, nicht dass ich deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen kann, allerdings wenn es Musik heutzutage schon "so" günstig gibt (ist 99 ct pro Musikstück günstig?) warum fällt dann jemand
auf eine Kazaa-Fake-Seite rein? Meinst Du nicht, dass derjenige versuchen wollte die Musik "noch" günstiger zu bekommen. Und NEIN, dass ist keine Argumentation zugunsten dieser 
IMHO "non-info-Seiten"
Grüsse aus ME
Dots


----------



## Counselor (27 Dezember 2003)

@Dots


			
				Dots schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, nicht dass ich deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen kann, allerdings wenn es Musik heutzutage schon "so" günstig gibt (ist 99 ct pro Musikstück günstig?) warum fällt dann jemand
> auf eine Kazaa-Fake-Seite rein? Meinst Du nicht, dass derjenige versuchen wollte die Musik "noch" günstiger zu bekommen. Und NEIN, dass ist keine Argumentation zugunsten dieser
> IMHO "non-info-Seiten"
> Grüsse aus ME
> Dots



@Dots
Vergleich die 99 ct mal mit dem Ladenpreis einer Single-CD. Dann ist das günstig. Manche haben sicher versucht, zum Nulltarif an die Musik zu kommen. Das war bisher auch legal, ist es aber jetzt mehr so ohne weiteres.

Meine Meinung dazu ist: Wer sich die 99 ct für seinen Wunschtitel nicht leisten kann, der soll es bleiben lassen.

Counselor


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Dezember 2003)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das? Robin-Hood-Syndrom?
Wenn ich jemanden beklaue, der zu bescheißen glaubt, dann bewege ich mich im legalen Rahmen?


----------



## dotshead (27 Dezember 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das? Robin-Hood-Syndrom?
> Wenn ich jemanden beklaue, der zu bescheißen glaubt, dann bewege ich mich im legalen Rahmen?



Nein natürlich nicht. Ich lehne NON-INFO-Seiten ab und dass erschliesst sich hoffentlich aus meinem Posting. 

Grüsse aus ME
Dots


----------



## Dino (28 Dezember 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Das war bisher auch legal, ist es aber jetzt mehr so ohne weiteres.



Wann war es legal, urheberrechtlich geschützte Dateien über FS-Netze zu verbreiten? Und auch der, der "nur saugt", ist gleichzeitig Anbieter, denn mit dem 1. Byte, dass heruntergeladen wurde, finden schon wieder Uploads statt.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Counselor (28 Dezember 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Download war legal.


			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch der, der "nur saugt", ist gleichzeitig Anbieter, denn mit dem 1. Byte, dass heruntergeladen wurde, finden schon wieder Uploads statt.


Garantiert nicht. Vor Ende des Downloads ist die Datei nämlich vom Betriebssystem gesperrt (wie jede Datei, auf die ein Prozess zugreift). Wenn der Download beendet ist, dann kannst du die Datei aus der Share auf einen geschützten Bereich der Festplatte verschieben.

Counselor


----------



## Dino (28 Dezember 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vor Ende des Downloads ist die Datei nämlich vom Betriebssystem gesperrt...



Ich denke mal, dass Du das ein wenig fehldeutest! Bei einigen FS-Tools wie z.B. Overnet kannst Du sehr gut beobachten, wie Dateien, von denen Du bis dato nur wenige Bruchstücke hast, bereits wieder von anderen Usern abgesaugt werden. OK, das "1. Byte" ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert das FS-Prinzip überhaupt erst durch diesen Umstand so effektiv.
Beachte, dass die Files während des Downloads in viele kleine zerlegt werden, die erst dann, wenn alle Teile vorhanden sind, zu einem zusammengefügt werden.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Counselor (28 Dezember 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher wird die Datei nach und nach gebaut.  NTFS legt eine 0 kb große Datei an, und füllt sie nach und nach mit Daten. Es ist aber so, daß solange der Downloadstream andauert ein File Lock angelegt wird. Das muß so sein, damit kein ein anderer Stream die Datei(attribute) während des Downloads verändern kann.

http://www.ntfs.com/#ntfs basics

Daher kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, daß die Datei gleichzeitig hoch- und runtergeladen werden kann. Ganz ausschliessen will ich es aber auch nicht.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2003)

Im Prinzip hast Du zwar recht, aber: Die Sperre gilt nur für fremde Prozesse. Der Prozess, der gerade die Datei aufbaut (z.B. der eMule-Client), darf jederzeit und wahlfrei auf die bisher erzeugten Inhalte zugreifen - und so bietet der Client auch alle bisher erhaltenen Dateiteile auch wieder als Upload an. Schau mal bei diversen Filesharing-Clients in die Upload-Statistik, während Du etwas saugst...


----------



## Counselor (28 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip hast Du zwar recht, aber: Die Sperre gilt nur für fremde Prozesse.



Vorsicht: Ich sprach vorhin von Streams, nicht von Prozessen. Es ist einem Prozess nicht möglich, zweifach auf einen Stream zuzugreifen. Man kann aber einen zweiten Stream aufbauen, der scheinbar gleichzeitig auf die gleichen Daten zugreift.

http://www.ntfs.com/ntfs-multiple.htm



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Der Prozess, der gerade die Datei aufbaut (z.B. der eMule-Client), darf jederzeit und wahlfrei auf die bisher erzeugten Inhalte zugreifen - und so bietet der Client auch alle bisher erhaltenen Dateiteile auch wieder als Upload an. Schau mal bei diversen Filesharing-Clients in die Upload-Statistik, während Du etwas saugst...



Kannst du aber auch verhindern, indem du einfach die Zahl der Sessions, die von außerhalb auf die Share zugreifen auf Null festsetzt oder den Serverdienst abschaltest (dann gibt es nämlich keine Shares mehr).  

Counselor

***
Nachtrag:
Es ist höchst fragwürdig, ob eine nicht fertiggestellte Datei ein Vervielfältigungsstück bzw eine Kopiervorlage im Sinn des § 53 UrhG sind, und ob man an dem MP3 überhaupt Besitz erworben hat.
***


----------



## johinos (31 Dezember 2003)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das müsste doch eigentlich zur Abwehr jeglicher Inkasso-Forderung reichen: Warum sollte einer freiwillig für 1,86 aufwärts pro min. dialern, wenn er das gewünschte noch dazu legal für 0,99 haben kann? Wer das freiwillig tut, hat auch nicht den IQ, sich gegen eine Inkasso-Forderung zur Wehr zu setzen, der zahlt bis der Arzt kommt.


----------

